# SM Special Ops squad



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

I started working on this idea about 18 months ago. I wanted to have a squad that was not as bulky as the rest of the Marines, but I couldn't think of why they would be slimmer. Then it hit me. Do a Special Ops squad that was more streamlined. I painted them a dark gray instead of my regular Regal Blue army color, removed the shoulder pads and slimmed down their packs. This is the result.
Sergeant


















Missile Launcher









Special Weapons (Plasma guns)


















Radio Marine









Shotgun Marine









And the rest













































Group pics




























As you can see, I don't believe in WYSIWYG. I try to make my squads as original and bad-ass as possible. I hope you like them. Click on links below to see a few of my other squads. Thanks. :grin:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Those guys look fucking badass mate. +rep


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

these are awsome, loving the double shotgun and double pistols


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

khrone forever said:


> these are awsome, loving the double shotgun and double pistols


Thanks. I tried the regular Scout shotgun, but it was way too thin, so I decided to make it a double shotgun. I figured a full fledged SM could handle it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent work. Perfect for a game of Kill Team. 

The only thing I'd point out is the chap with two pistols who seems to have his knife sticcking into his mouth.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Excellent work. Perfect for a game of Kill Team.
> 
> The only thing I'd point out is the chap with two pistols who seems to have his knife sticcking into his mouth.


D'oh!! I was hoping no one would notice. I paint the helmets separate, so I didn't notice that the knife would be so in his face until after everything was painted and I started gluing. I think I will have to pull it off and move it down.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

To be perfectly honest whenever I look at them I can only think of how off they feel. The lack of shoulder pads, the badly shortened backpack, the placement of some gear. All of it just feels, to me, as hindrances to your efforts.

In regards to the backpacks, its the distinct lack of the regular exhuasts and shoulder pads that does them in. The feel that much larger and unwieldy on the model, and might benefit from being decreased in height as you ahve done with their width.

As for the placement of gear, things like the knife in the one marine's face or the placement of holstered pistols on the lower leg. That last one looks awkward because it would be awkward in real life; whereas placing the holster on the upper leg might mesh better. This goes for the pouches as well, though the knives on the lower legs look right, as those might end up being last resort weapons and all.


The paint job looks pretty good, and I love both the shotgun marine and the work done on that sword on the powerfist.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Let me just say that I really like the feel of your marines and understand your kit attempts. The only real negative I have is the knifes in the faces. I love the grenades, the dual wielding bolt pistols, dual plasma guns, and the commo specialist. I am curious if you gave thought to or attempted to cut down regular marines shoulder pads? I like the back packs but would suggest possibly lowering them so that they don't stick out as much and show a lower silhouette. I really love the individuality!!!!


Doc


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

docgeo said:


> Let me just say that I really like the feel of your marines and understand your kit attempts. The only real negative I have is the knifes in the faces. I love the grenades, the dual wielding bolt pistols, dual plasma guns, and the commo specialist. I am curious if you gave thought to or attempted to cut down regular marines shoulder pads? I like the back packs but would suggest possibly lowering them so that they don't stick out as much and show a lower silhouette. I really love the individuality!!!!
> 
> 
> Doc


Thanks Doc.
I agree with you and darkreever about the packs. They are a bit long and high. I couldn't lower them unless I cut the back mount area of the torso down to half. I didn't want to do it, but now I wish I had.
I'm going to adjust the knife on the Marine that has it up on his face. I'll post pics of it as soon as I do it.
I didn't try to cut down the shoulder pads, I've always thought they were too big, and I think the "naked" marine arms are perfect by themselves. Having said that, all my other Marines have shoulder pads. This is a one unit thing.
About the holsters and pouches on the legs. I was going for a secondary ankle pistol thing here, since most have two pistols out already. Unfortunately the holsters are too big to be ankle holsters, so what I was actually going for was not exactly what I got. As for the pouches, I didn't want to overload the waist/torso area with a bunch of grenades, small pouches and large pouches. I thought large pouches on the lower leg would balance the model out some.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I like your work, very unique.

The quad-shotty is my favorite. I'm imagining him pointing it at a Fireblade and popping all 4 barrels at once. Blue confetti everywhere :so_happy:.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I really like these marines,gives them a different badass feel to them.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Some great looking models. I wont add anything about the actual backpacks etc. but I will say the paint job is great. Also does the plasma gun/plasma pistol marine have a death wish?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks like they were ripped from a movie screen, not a bad thing.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

humakt said:


> Also does the plasma gun/plasma pistol marine have a death wish?


This. He must be the emo-killer type.

btw, Awesome kill team, they would make.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Very nice looking models Mate. Have to agree with Reever though. In an attempt to do much i think you Overdid it. They would make a great kill team. You paint jobs are however awesome. It quite an accomplishment. are you going to do a whole army like this or just this squad? if army it would be interesting to see how you handle a dreadnought.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments and suggestions. It's been a while since I posted something, but maybe this weekend I'll post some of the things I've been working on.





SwedeMarine said:


> ...are you going to do a whole army like this or just this squad? if army it would be interesting to see how you handle a dreadnought.


I had just intended to paint one squad of Spec Ops to use as Sternguard Veterans. However, they are my favorite squad because they look so much more dynamic than the rest. I've considered selling my blue Marines and starting over using this scheme. I'll decide once I finish working on my Plague marines and jump back to Vanilla Marines.

I think I would do a Dread the same way I would do any vehicle. I would use the same paint job and load it up with vehicle gear like; cables, oil cans, hooks and then maybe store extra weapons or meltabombs on his back.


----------



## Deo Duce Comite Ferro (Jan 17, 2014)

I've always toyed with this idea of an urban/special ops unit. Great to see it done !


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

lav25gunner said:


> I think I would do a Dread the same way I would do any vehicle. I would use the same paint job and load it up with vehicle gear like; cables, oil cans, hooks and then maybe store extra weapons or meltabombs on his back.


This Just made me realize you were a Mech Guy  let alone your Name. I was a bradley Gunner for 2 years and commander for another 2. Gotta love that 25MM


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

SwedeMarine said:


> This Just made me realize you were a Mech Guy  let alone your Name. I was a bradley Gunner for 2 years and commander for another 2. Gotta love that 25MM


Small world indeed. I was, like my name implies, a LAV-25 gunner. I've toyed with the idea of getting an LAV-25 model. slapping some 40K accessories on it and using it as a Predator proxy.
Since you were in a Bradley, you know the look I would go for. The "20 people live in this car" slum look.










I swear, if it had a hole, we would tie it to the outside. Spare tire, barbed wire, oil cans, water cans, camo netting, netting poles, MRE's boxes, packs, shovels, etc. We had 7 guys living in there, after all. It was like a light armored clown car with guns.

But, back to modeling. I like my vehicles to have a ton of accessories on the outside, because that's what I'm used to. I actually bought extra IG bits to glue to the hull of my vehicles.


----------

